# Do weekly Quest and Power Driver Bonus still exist?



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

What's going on ? I thought Uber and Lyft took them away, but I still hear drivers talking about them . Are they simply referring to their past ?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

I have not had a quest since the IPO. I guess this is their way of taking care of us!


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I think its $1 bonus here in middle of rush hour. So ya there gone


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I usually get about a hundred plus dollars in quests a week.

But I drive a brand new car in a hot market and I'm highly rated.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> What's going on ? I thought Uber and Lyft took them away, but I still hear drivers talking about them . Are they simply referring to their past ?


Quest in SF is pretty much toast at $0.50/trip.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

In LV...25 cents a ride quest bonus but you must complete 40 trips. No thanks.


----------

